
Ask HN: What weather-related API do you recommend? - thesilverbanger
I&#x27;d like to be able to compare and contrast today&#x27;s weather conditions with the conditions recorded on the date one year ago. Long range forecast would be cool too.
======
MrTonyD
Kinda off topic, but I once spoke with a guy who taught weather forecasting
for the military. He explained that TV, cable, and radio don't hire
forecasters for their skills - they hire them so that they will do OK if they
are ever used in broadcast. In contrast, wars are won or lost based on weather
forecasts - so the military invests like no one else in training their
forecasters. He told me that if I want a decent forecast, I need to find out
which government agency provides forecasts for a nation's airlines. They will
be the only civilian organization investing in getting the good forecasters.
(And I have found that to be true for the US - the National Weather Service
(NOAA) consistently has better forecasts.) I know that this doesn't answer
your question - but it seems like this isn't widely known, considering the
horrible forecasts I routinely ignore from my phone, computer, and browser.

------
gwintrob
I like [http://openweathermap.org/](http://openweathermap.org/). They have
historical data:
[http://openweathermap.org/history](http://openweathermap.org/history)

------
tedyoung
Weather Underground (wunderground) has an API. It's free for limited usage:
[http://www.wunderground.com/weather/api/d/docs](http://www.wunderground.com/weather/api/d/docs)

------
ncw96
Forecast.io is a pretty solid API used by many apps, built by the makers of
Dark Sky.

